# How much should I charge this lady....?



## PrettyPiaffe

I am just staring out as a Freelance Equine Groom and Dog Walker.

I had a lady contact me last night asking me how much I'd charge to muck out, feed and turn out her 2 horses on a Monday and Tuesday morning and then go back in the afternoon and get them in, groom/ ride one. 

She is 15 miles away so a half hour drive, I'm quiet at the moment so could do it but whether I could commit long term yet if I get busy I don't know.

Anyway, I'm a bit stumped as to what would be 'fair' 

Could anyone advise on what they would be willing to pay for this service? 

Many thanks


----------



## FlorayG

You should already have worked out your hourly rate before you set up in business and you can either include travelling in your time charged or you can start time charged when you arrive but then also charge a travelling fee. You know how long it takes to do those jobs so just price it that way. You might want to do a special for her if it's a regular booking but if I was you I would offer 'a week free' after one year or something like that, not a reduced rate from the start.
If it helps a friend of mine who was self employed used to look after my horses if I was away, they lived out so only needed feeding and checking twice a day which took her half an hour each trip, it was also 15 minute drive for her each way twice a day so she charged me £15 a day - and that was 'mate's rates' £7.50 an hour she normally charges £10 an hour

So to make it worth your while you're looking at charging about £40 a day


----------



## Kirsty1612

I agree I would charge her separately for each job and then for your milage. It's completely up to you what you charge just don't be selling yourself short.


----------



## RachJeremy

When i used to work on a competition yard i was paid £45 for the whole day regardless of hours. It really depends on the circumstances and how you do things anyway... I know many freelance grooms who charge for whatever the job is, so like a tailor made fee...
For example:
£10 per deep litter stable muck out
£15 per full muck out stable
£5 per turnout
£5 flick off 
£10 strapping/full groom
£5 rug change and hoof pick
ect ect... So if she wants you to turn out two horses, muck out, sort out hay, feed ect, the bring back in later on, plus ride. I'd charge for the ride too, something like £15 half hour + riding which is about right, but you can up and down that depending on how long they want the horse ridden for.
So... If they had deep litter beds... and you flicked off the horse you didn't ride, inc rug changes and a full groom for the horse you did ride...
£10+£10 - Turning out both horses & bringing in with rug changes for the day & hoof pick (you can always up another £5 per horse for the bringing in)
£10+£10 - for two deep litter beds
£5+£10 - flicking off the horse you don't ride + full groom for the horse you do ride.
£15 - ride
So you're looking at around £70 for the whole day... Then miles i'd do it at 40p a mile which worked out at £6 each way... 
You can always alter the cost and not charge for certain things and change it about as you're doing multiple jobs, as some people will turn their noses up to £70... But you must make sure you get your money's worth for the mileage and your time, but if you charge £70 or around that i wouldn't add mileage... Or charge a set fee for the whole day. As she could turn out to be a regular client, and two days work for £140 is about right. 

But you do need to sit down and work out how much you'd charge for certain jobs being done, a full and half day rate... I'd probably settle at £70-80 for a full day (and i mean 8+ hours work - so like takes up the whole day!) and probably £40-50 for a half day. But if it's a random customer with like one or two horses, you might want to charge for jobs being done as apposed to half or full day. As some people may literally just want someone in the mornings to turn up, rug change and turn out their horse for £10 a day in case they have a job which requires them to work early. So you can always alter your work around them people that just need the odd hand 4-5 mornings a week... 

Hope this helps and sorry if i seems like i'm rambling or not making any sense lol


----------



## Turtle-Dove

If it helps, when I was freelance I charged £10 per hour for stable duties, £15 for riding and mileage on top. 
I would be weary about taking on a client who is too far away though as it can be awkward to drop them later when you are busier and you may be stuck with a job which isn't actually worth your while.


----------

